# How much do your show mice weigh???



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all,
Hoping for a bit of data from you all as I think I am currently a bit mouse blind on size, other people think they are BIG mice but these are not people in mouse showing, I don't think they are big enough yet.

Hence my question how much do your adult mice, either sex weigh? but not pregs or fat ones, lol

Also does anyone know if chocolate or chocolate and tan suffer from smallness like blacks do? I'm not aware they do so more of a double check.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've not weighed any but after reading an article that said fawns were the biggest variety in the fancy I measured mine.The article was nearly a 100 years old and at that time fawns were the biggest,followed by Pews.Anyway fawns then measured 8 inches tip to tip and I can confirm nothing has changed mine are the same although lots of other varieties are much bigger now.Choc tans are not small,probably about the same as my fawns.They are prone to small ears.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've weighed a non fat average sized adult fawn buck that I am going to show and he is exactly 2 ounces.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

wow 8 inches tip to tip mine are only about 4  granted their only 1 or 2 generations out from pet shop mice depending on who I'm dealing with
but I'd be interested in hearing weights it'd be a nice way to gauge that those of use with pet line mice are getting closer in size.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

My largest are generally around a foot long (12") from nose to tail and weigh between 80 and 100+ grams. I've been trying to get them bigger but they don't seem to want to become larger than this. It varies _a lot_ on line, though (the PEWs and silvers are by far the largest) and sex (males are larger).

Some show mice are small by nature--blacks, for example.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The largest mouse I have at the moment is a Cham doe, 11" from nose to tail tip.

The biggest I ever had though, was a PEW doe, who was just over 12"


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there is the problem of lack of breeding/fertility with the huge ones as well.Not to night darling and that's the bucks....
I think fawns will be on a par size wise with choc tans.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks guys and girls, helped me get into my head the size, haven't measured any in length but will certainly try and measure a mouse, could be interesting.

My weights are about in the right ball park by the sounds of it. Have 3 lines of choc and choc tans all pretty separate breeding wise at the minute but range from 60g adults and my better end being 70-80g with not a great deal between males and females. Biggest current breeder male is 86g but a self choc not a tan. Hoping his choc tan sons will get close to his size.

Interesting you mention small ears as that was the main thing I was struggling with, that and tan areas behind ears. But ears are getting there, seem to have shot up in the last 3 generations 

That's actually put me in a good mood as I may be closer to being able to show them than I first thought.  But I can still see many faults so 2011 and I might actually start showing. :shock:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW 80-100+grams i never realised just how tiny the our mice are, ours range form 35-50grams. Ive never measued them yet ill have to get the tape measure out.


----------

